# call of duty 4 video card?



## h3v3n (Dec 27, 2007)

ok my video card is pretty outdated and my gf just got me cod 4 for christmas and i know my system wont run it unless i get a better video card 
i have an emachines t3256


i was looking at this one and i was wondering if i bought it i could run the game

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121525


----------



## Mars Volta (Dec 27, 2007)

I looked at the 1st review of the product on newegg and it said "Runs Flight Sim X Great."
MS Flight Sim X takes some graphics power so this should play COD 4 as well.
-Mars


----------



## Mars Volta (Dec 27, 2007)

On second thought, that review may have been bogus. 
Here are the minimum system requirements:

“Required (min) Specs”
# CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 2.4 GHz or AMD(R) Athlon(TM)
# 64 2800+ processor or any 1.8Ghz Dual Core Processor or better supported
# RAM: 512MB RAM (768MB for Windows Vista)
# Harddrive: 8GB of free hard drive space
# Video card (generic): NVIDIA(R) Geforce(TM) 6600 or better or ATI(R) Radeon(R) 9800Pro or better

Might be time for an upgrade :-/

-Mars


----------



## Silverman (Dec 26, 2007)

First off, I am glad you have a girlfriend awesome enough to get you CoD4, mine got me Bioshock! Anyway, an emachines t3256? AMD 3200, 512 RAM, GeForce 4MX 64bit integrated? WOW.... I have an AMD dual core 4200 2.21 Ghz, 4 GB RAM, XFX 8800 GT 512 MB GPU and I am scared I won't play it properly... dude, it is time to upgrade.

They have some NICE Dells for really cheap (under a thousand) that will play any game nowadays without a sweat... sort of.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, um I need more specs to tell you what you can do. ANd that 9250, that would be a good way to throw some cash down a drainer. Before you buy the 9250 take the same ammount of cash that'll cost you and put through a paper shredder. You loose just as much without the hassle of relieasing you just screwed yourself.

For COD4 i'd recommend nothing less then a 7600 or the equaivlient of it.


----------



## h3v3n (Dec 27, 2007)

ok well i think i should just build a new system cus ive been wanting to do that anyways
ive been looking at this motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135024

but any thoughts on mother boards video cards ect that i should get would be really helpful i just want a semi decent sytem without spending an arm and a leg


----------



## MUZAQMAN (Nov 25, 2007)

I had to upgrade from a geforce 7300gt to a ge force 8600gt. It was definitley worth the upgrade! Only cost me a buck twenty five!


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Um, I would go to the building section to get that kind of advice thats where poeple stroll to help poeple in your situation.


----------

